# IFBB Eliminating Posing Routine Scoring



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Eliminating Posing Routine Scoring by Joe Pietaro What almost seems like a formality at this point, the IFBB has officially removed the scoring in regards to the posing round in both men and women???s bodybuilding. What was once a major part of a competitor???s presentation, posing is even less than the afterthought that it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

